# Inputlag durch hdmi Kabel?



## Manu98 (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo, 

Habe vor kurzem ein 5m hdmi Kabel von Amazon bestellt und meinen 37 zoll samsung tv daran angeschlossen. 
Jetzt versage ich aber in online spielen nur noch weil es eine merkliche Verzögerung gibt. 
Davor hatte ich den tv mit einem 1m hdmi Kabel angeschlossen und ich konnte einwandfrei spielen. 
In beiden Fällen war der spielemodus aktiviert und sämtliche bildverbesserer deaktiviert. 
Liegt das an der Länge? 

Hier das neue Kabel. 5m - Ultra HD HDMI Kabel 2.0: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Danke schon mal vorab


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2014)

Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Versuch es nochmal mit dem 1m Kabel


----------



## Panagianus (15. Februar 2014)

Ja vllt. Hat deins auch nen schaden oder so ?? Kratzer??? Schicks zurück und bestell noch eins, bei gleichem Fehler hol dir eins von ner anderen Marke, gibts nicht auch 6-fach geschirmte???


----------



## Superwip (16. Februar 2014)

Auch ein fehlerhaftes HDMI Kabel kann keinen Inputlag bewirken und diese ganzen drölf-fach geschirmten Kabel sind auch nur Bauernfänger.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2014)

Ein Kabel für 5€?    Naja ...  

Da es aber offiziell HDMI 1.4 unterstützt, dürftest du keine Probleme haben.




6-fach geschirmt??   Laufen deine Kabel quer durch ein Elektrizitätswerk?      Ich behaupte mal, mehr als doppelt geschirmt braucht eigentlich niemand ...  und mehr bekommt man normalerweise auch kaum.


----------



## NerdFlanders (16. Februar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ein Kabel für 5€?    Naja ...



Und du zahlst wieviel für ein HDMI Kabel?

Grundsätzlich kann ein HDMI Kablel keinen Delay verursachen - es hat keinen CACHE oder sonst eine Form von Speicher um das Bild zu verzögern und ob ein elektrisches Signal 1m oder 6m zurücklegen muss kannst du jedenfalls nicht wahrnehmen...


----------



## Manu98 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube amazon hatte da einen Patzer drin, da die schwarze version des Kabels 10€ pro 5m kostet


----------

